# parking garage



## mamibilingue

Any suggestions on how to translate "parking garage"?  The term has to be distinct from a parking lot as in this case the person will be ticketed if they do not park in the parking garage.

Mil gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Ciao bella

I'd say is correct.


----------



## mamibilingue

Perdone, la pregunta es, ?como se diria "parking garage" en espanol?

Gracias.


----------



## jinti

¿_Cochera_?

Maybe someone can corroborate that?


----------



## babilonia

Hola, la diferencia que interpreto es que
Parking Garage: es una cochera cubierta
mientras que 
Parking Lot: es una cochera al aire libre... tipo las que hay en los hipermercados.Se los llama "estacionamiento".

Espero ke te sirva, Cariños de Argentina!
Bab


----------



## Beiam

La diferencia en español es la siguiente:

Parking: Te cobran por aparcarlo

Garaje:  Es de propiedad o no te cobran por aparcar. 

Aunque se ha puesto muy de moda llamar "parking" al garaje.


----------



## Beiam

perdón, quería decir en "Castellano" hehehe que de españoles hay muchos.


----------



## Javomtz

siento que el término ESTACIONAMIENTO o COCHERA aplica muy bien para ambas (POR LO MENOS EN MEXICO, NO SE SI EN OTRAS PARTES SEA DIFERENTE).....
SALUDOS


----------



## babilonia

En Argentina algunos parking lots/estacionamientos son pagos. 
Bab


----------



## sneaksleep

Parking lot = un estacionamiento abierto (sin techo) donde probablemente te cobran por estacionar, pero no siempre

Parking garage = un edificio de varios pisos, donde casi siempre te cobran por estacionar.

Lamentablemente, en Chile siempre he escuchado "estacionamiento" para ambos. Tal vez "estacionamiento cubierto?"


----------



## babilonia

Estoy de acuerdo con tus definiciones pero aquí el estacionamiento cubierto es "cochera"
Bab


----------



## mamibilingue

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.  Se lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## Nekavon

Según el Diccionario de WR, puedes usar también Garaje.

*cochera*


garaje

'*cochera*' también aparece en estas entradas: 
garaje


Parking lot es muy distinto, si es estacionamiento.  Estos son públicos y los garajes o cocheras son privadas o particulares.


----------



## sneaksleep

Pero yo había entendido que mamibilingue hablaba justamente de un estacionamiento público, pero de varios pisos cubiertos, o sea, un "parking lot" cubierto. Para mí, eso es lo que es un "parking garage." Mamibilingue quiere saber cómo distinguir en castellano entre un "parking lot" y un "parking garage" --ambos son públicos.


----------



## mamibilingue

Beiam said:


> perdón, quería decir en "Castellano" hehehe que de españoles hay muchos.


 
Bueno, estoy corregida.


----------



## mamibilingue

sneaksleep said:


> Pero yo había entendido que mamibilingue hablaba justamente de un estacionamiento público, pero de varios pisos cubiertos, o sea, un "parking lot" cubierto. Para mí, eso es lo que es un "parking garage." Mamibilingue quiere saber cómo distinguir en castellano entre un "parking lot" y un "parking garage" --ambos son públicos.


 
Correcto.  En este caso yo creo que el "parking garage" si es particular, pero el problema linguistico se trata de la misma forma del estacionamiento.  En la interpretacion, el senor se habia estacionado "alla enfrente" en vez de en la cochera cubierta o lo que sea.  Hay varios estacionamientos abiertos por el area, pero el publico se prohibe estacionarse en todos.


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Acabo de leer en un periódico aquí en la Florida que usan ¨playa de estacionamiento¨ para referirse al ¨parking garage.¨ No sé si eso les suena o no. Nunca lo había visto así antes. ¿Qué piensan?


----------



## chechulandia

Es verdad, parking garage es playa de estacionamiento. Y usamos generalmente "playa de estacionamiento". En argentina no distinguimos si es con techo o no... Es más, tampoco hay una palabra diferente por si es paga o gratis.


----------



## babilonia

Vuelvo a insistir. no hay reglas para cochera, estacionamiento, garage, playa de estacionamiento.
Por el uso que le damos en Argentina, cochera da idea de algo cubierto al igual que garage ( que puede ser el garage de tu casa o un taller mecánico donde reparanautos) , playa de estacionamiento y estacionamiento dan idea de algo sin techo - un área destinada a estacionar pero sin techo como en un supermecado. 
Pero pueden usarse indistintamente que se comprende igual.


----------



## Juan Alek

A *multi-storey car park* or a *parking garage* is a building (or part thereof) which is designed specifically to be for automobile parking and where there are a number of floors or levels on which parking takes place. It is essentially a *stacked car park*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parking_garage
En castellano, no hay mayor diferencia entre* garaje* (con jota), *cochera, estacionamiento, parqueo, aparcamiento*. Depende del país se prefiere una u otra palabra.
La interpretación de que si es bajo techo o al aire libre creo que es personal o local.
Aquí también se le dice "*playa de estacionamiento*" o "*edificio de estacionamiento*", si uno quiere ser más específico.
Cuando se habla de estos dos últimos casos claramente se trata de estacionamiento masivo o público. 
Los anteriores: *garaje, cochera, estacionamiento, parqueo o aparcamiento* me parece que pueden ser en una casa o en un lugar público. (aunque aquí acostumbramos usar garaje y cochera para el de casa)
En castellano me parece que no hay manera de distinguir si en la "*playa de estacionamiento*" o "*edificio de estacionamiento*" se paga o no; *generalmente sí*, por eso si uno quiere ser específico debe agregar la palabra "*libre*" o "*gratis*": como *playa de estacionamiento gratuito.*


----------



## babilonia

Playa de estacionamiento (parqueo y aparcamiento no lo usamos en Argentina) puede ser gratis o paga.
Estacionamiento generalmente se aclara - Libre estacionamiento (gratis)

Garage o garaje ( según quién lo escriba jajaja)  y  cochera son pagas.



Juan Alek said:


> A *multi-storey car park* or a *parking garage* is a building (or part thereof) which is designed specifically to be for automobile parking and where there are a number of floors or levels on which parking takes place. It is essentially a *stacked car park*.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parking_garage
> En castellano, no hay mayor diferencia entre* garaje* (con jota), *cochera, estacionamiento, parqueo, aparcamiento*. Depende del país se prefiere una u otra palabra.
> La interpretación de que si es bajo techo o al aire libre creo que es personal o local.
> Aquí también se le dice "*playa de estacionamiento*" o "*edificio de estacionamiento*", si uno quiere ser más específico.
> Cuando se habla de estos dos últimos casos claramente se trata de estacionamiento masivo o público.
> Los anteriores: *garaje, cochera, estacionamiento, parqueo o aparcamiento* me parece que pueden ser en una casa o en un lugar público. (aunque aquí acostumbramos usar garaje y cochera para el de casa)
> En castellano me parece que no hay manera de distinguir si en la "*playa de estacionamiento*" o "*edificio de estacionamiento*" se paga o no; *generalmente sí*, por eso si uno quiere ser específico debe agregar la palabra "*libre*" o "*gratis*": como *playa de estacionamiento gratuito.*


----------



## Tinman39OZ

ie: parking garage

- estacionamiento publico (public parking)
- estaciamiento privado (private parking)
- estacionamento gratuito (free parking)

-probably safe to assume: 
..all will pay in all parking situations unless otherwise noted.
..your parking will be free, if in private parking, and you are one of the privilidged parkers. 
..if when you return and your car is wet, or has bird droppings on it, then parking facilty has no roof.
..if you go up a ramp, or your drink spills in your cup holder as you go up or down, your parking is multi-level. 

May I remind some that the word "parking" and "garage" are non-spanish words used in spanish by those more familiar with the use of:

-yarda for back yard or
-rufo for roof or
-carpeta for carpet. 

tinman39oz





En castellano me parece que no hay manera de distinguir si en la "*playa de estacionamiento*" o "*edificio de estacionamiento*" se paga o no; *generalmente sí*, por eso si uno quiere ser específico debe agregar la palabra "*libre*" o "*gratis*": como *playa de estacionamiento gratuito.*[/quote]


----------



## HUMBERT0

Igual como dice Tinman39OZ
  - estacionamiento publico (public parking)
- estacionamiento privado (private parking)
- estacionamiento gratuito o libre (free parking)

Aquí se le llama cochera, esté cubierto o no, para nosotros es el espacio donde se estacionan los coches en una casa. Algo que sí tiene una cochera, es una entrada, y se supone que nadie debe estacionarse en la entrada de tu cochera.

  Para hacer énfasis que no está a la intemperie  decimos que está techada o bajo techo. ¿Lo estacionaste en el sol? “No, en el estacionamiento bajo techo”, o quizás, “No, en el estacionamiento techado”.


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Acerca de "playa de estacionamiento", se lo dije hoy a una cubana que conozco y me quedó mirando que si yo estuviera loco. Me dijo que nunca en su vida había oído esa palabra. Curiosa esta lengua española.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Pablo de los EU said:


> Acerca de "playa de estacionamiento", se lo dije hoy a una cubana que conozco y me quedó mirando que si yo estuviera loco. Me dijo que nunca en su vida había oído esa palabra. Curiosa esta lengua española.


Yo tampoco había escuchado "playa de estacionamiento", yo pensaría que es un estacionamiento en la playa.


----------



## rodriarano

Acá en Argentina es MUY normal decir *playa de estacionamiento*, sobre todo en los shopping malls.


----------



## HUMBERT0

rodriarano said:


> Acá en Argentina es MUY normal decir *playa de estacionamiento*, sobre todo en los shopping malls.


¿Te refieres al espacio que se encuentra demarcado por líneas? aquí le llamamos "cajón de estacionamiento".


----------



## rodriarano

Claro, es el lugar grande con las líneas que determinan los espacios. También se lo usa para denominar a los lugares en donde dejás el auto si es que no tenés garage en tu casa. Estos también se denominan: cocheras, garages o estacionamiento.
Por ejemplo en mi complejo de torres donde vivo, tenemos varias playas de estacionamiento.


----------



## HUMBERT0

rodriarano said:


> Claro, es el lugar grande con las líneas que determinan los espacios. También se lo usa para denominar a los lugares en donde dejás el auto si es que no tenés garage en tu casa. Estos también se denominan: cocheras, garages o estacionamiento.
> Por ejemplo en mi complejo de torres donde vivo, tenemos varias playas de estacionamiento.


Bueno, con ese nombre se me antoja ir a estacionar mi carro a La Argentina.


----------



## rodriarano

Jaja si aunque en Buenos Aires es muy caro estacionar (en el centro) se puede apgar hasta $15 (US$5) la hora!


----------



## Juan Alek

*playa**. *(Del lat. tardío _plagĭa_).

*1. *f. Ribera del mar o de un río grande, formada de arenales en superficie casi plana.
*2. *f. Porción de mar contigua a esta ribera.
*3. *f._ *Arg.*_*, Bol., Par., Perú** y *_*Ur*._ Espacio plano, ancho y despejado, destinado a usos determinados en los poblados y en las industrias de mucha superficie. Por ejemplo: _*Playa de estacionamiento*._

*Playa de estacionamiento* se usa solo en Sudamérica, de la parte central hacia el sur. En el resto de América Latina, principalmente *Bol., Col., Cuba, El Salv.** y *_*Nic*,._ usan *Aparcamiento.*

(A mi "*parquear*" y "*aparcar*" me suenan algo raros, el segundo sobre todo, pues lo relaciono con la "*parca*" (la muerte). Claro que viene de traducir "to park" al castellano. Quizás lo más raro que he oido es una combinación como "*playa de parqueo*")


----------

